# iTV



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone planning to purchase an iTV? If you are, what are you going to use it for? I think I'd only use it for music since I'm not ripping DVDs yet -- software playback isn't as good as hardware last I tried.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What exactly is iTV?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/12/hands-on-with-the-apple-itv-prototype/


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Nope


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope,.....Ummm,... why is it that I would want one?


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Its for people that use Itunes all the time...and frankly I don't know why anyone would want to watch a bunch of compressed video's on their HDTV's it can't look all that great.


----------

